
Rename and manage Apk, ipa(iOS) & Appx from windows explorer - Sykox
http://www.apkshellext.com/
======
Sykox
Its really amazing utility for those people who avoid google playstore and use
apk manually. apkshellext2 can batch rename files with their version
information and show icons for mobile apps in Windows Explorer. Also has "Go
to app store" shortcut.

